# Introducing our newest arrivals...



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Monster McGee and Spunky Sam.


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

aww, congrats!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Cute babies.... Are they WF?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

No... would have been nice to see one! They have yellow fuzz. McGee is the one who has pinned early compared to my others. He's 10 days now and the others started pinning between 10 and 12 days. I'm assuming Sam will follow suit in this later category.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice baby's!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awwww so cute!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are so cute


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Cute little guys i just love babies hehe


----------



## Leigh (Sep 21, 2011)

Awww! Love your babies!


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

I LOVE THEIR NAMES!!!!!!
such lil cuties!


----------



## BethanyLou (Sep 22, 2011)

Daw soso cute!!


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

ah so cute xx


----------



## Leigh (Sep 21, 2011)

Awww!!!


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

nice little babies ;d and ja congrats


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwww those little fluffbundles just make your heart melt


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Such cuties!!!


----------

